# any cockapoo owners from devon or cornwall



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi all
any cockapoo mummys and daddys from devon and cornwall?
we got boycie from exeter .
would love to meet local cockapoo owners in area
many thanks
marzy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

good luck x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

no luck yet


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well is back to the top of the pile there might be some takers now ... although now that Boycie is winning trophies people might feel threatened lol x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

karen lol
no competition ........really!!!!!!

just thought id bump up the thread rather then staring a new one
marzy


----------



## lyngirl (Apr 7, 2011)

*Hi from Cornwall.*

Hi, I live in Cornwall and have a twelve month old chocolate cockapoo named Lola. There is one other one in our village that I know off. Last year when she was tiny and really cute we couldn't walk down the street without all the holiday makers asking what she was and where we got her.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Lyn when we were on holiday in Devon we were stopped constantly ...for considerably chats sometimes by people who were thinking about getting a dog, we had people stopping there cars lol its the nearest to being a celeb lol you certainly get attention. Lola s a great name any pics ... the season will be starting soon so get ready
to be a cockapoo ambassador again


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi where about in cornwall? We live in Plymouth but got a caravan in polperro 
Boycie is 8 mths tomorrow and jet black x 
Marzy


----------



## lyngirl (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello, we live in Perranporth, Cornwall. I haven't put any photo's of Lola up yet but with my son's help I will asap. She loves the beach so much and has recently discovered the deeper rock pools which she swims in. She's a natural. Trouble is her coat is so long as we haven't plucked up the courage to get her cut yet, so she deposits half the beach in my sitting room every day. Anybody out there with any suggestions of a good groomer in my area, who is used to grooming cockapoos. Last year we met a few holidaymakers with their dogs and they were all quite upset at the results of harsh grooming. I'm dreading taking her but she does need doing. She has a few matts which I have been slowly untangling. She is so patient and never gets grumpy. Hope to maybe see you in Perranporth one day? Lyn


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Just be really firm and specific as to how you want her cut, but take her before she gets too matted or they may have to cut her short.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lyn .... you mean you need your sons help with compute/technical issues ... lol x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi lyn
will look you up next time we are in perranporth
marzy


----------



## Ladybird (Apr 11, 2011)

*Hi, I'm new and in Devon*

Hi. I live just outside of Exeter and work there and have just been to look at a litter of pups. Where in Exeter did yours come from?? :wave:


----------



## Ladybird (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Marzy. Where did your pup come from??


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

*boycie*

Hi ladybird 
We got Boycie from kenton in exeter f1 cockapoo !
Tuckleberry cockapoo from Nat and Paul whom I would highly 
Recommend ! Lula is Boycie mum .
Where did you see some at exeter? 
Marzy 
I know there's a breeder in taunton Bideford and ivybridge


----------



## Ladybird (Apr 11, 2011)

*Not comfortable with the breeder*

Hi Marzy.
This lady is in Redhills, just on the edge of exeter. Went to look at the pups last night. They were gorgeous, but the woman was very pushy and in your face! She showed us what she said was the mum, an aged golden show cocker. She said that the dad came from Tiverton, but no more info. The problem I had was that the bitch didn't look right....can't explain it! ...and she didn't look as though she'd been feeding pups.....no swollen teats??!! I may just be ultra suspicious but I decided that I didn't want to give her my hard earned money.
I am looking though, if anyone knows of any. Looking for a black bitch, but lean towars the cocker look as apposed to the poodle. (no insult intended...just prefer the shape of the cocker face)
Jenny


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Jenny
Have a look on tuckleberry cockapoo s or look our Boycie he's all black 
Looks cockerish! Nat is really nice and you can ask any questions . She now has 3 cocker batches and breeds with Rupert the local poodle stud . 
Or pm me and I will send tel no x 
Marzy


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Jenny
I live just north of Tiverton and have a friend who lives near Animal Kingdom just north of Exeter, we both have cockerpoos but we bought them in Wales. I will be interested to know where you get your pup from eventually - good luck - Cara


----------



## Ladybird (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi everyone. I've found a beautiful little girl from a really nice couple in Teignmouth. The mum is a gorgeous little black cockapoo and dad was a white cockapoo so my girl is an F2 pup. 
I hope the pic uploads  sooooooooooooooooooooo excited. Will be bringing her home in about 3 weeks.
Jenny


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

She's gorgeous - love the colour, really unusual.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's gorgeous glad you found someone you were happy with .... when do you get your little girl... any names yet, a girl firend for Boycie x


----------



## Ladybird (Apr 11, 2011)

Will be able to collect her in about 3 weeks I think. Am calling her Izzy....well thats her name at the mo. It may well change as she gets bigger!! The couple who bred her are lovely and the dad is a lovely boy on the Breeders on-line web. He's in Bath and called Alfie if anyone knows him?? Both have great temperaments....really important. Really curious now to see how she develops....


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Congratulations on finding your puppy and, wow, Izzy is gorgeous, so unusual.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

lovely looking pup
love the white smudge on her nose
,,,,
ahhhhhhh
marzy


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Ladybird said:


> Will be able to collect her in about 3 weeks I think. Am calling her Izzy....well thats her name at the mo. It may well change as she gets bigger!! The couple who bred her are lovely and the dad is a lovely boy on the Breeders on-line web. He's in Bath and called Alfie if anyone knows him?? Both have great temperaments....really important. Really curious now to see how she develops....


He he he, brilliant name! Izzy and Izzy will have to meet up for a walk when your Izzy is older. xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

She's beautiful! Really intertesting colour - post lots of pictures when you get her so we can see how she develops! Rosie is all chocolate and so hasn't changed colour at all - I find it fascinating to see how the mixed-colour pups change as they grow.


----------



## Ladybird (Apr 11, 2011)

Went to visit Izzy yesterday. She and her sisters are growing fast and full of fun. Yvonne, the owner of Mum says that Izzy is the quietest of the bunch, but she was playing with my granddaughter.....crouching and chasing her, so its all looking good. Going to pick her up some time around the 5th. She's still feeding off mum, but eating meat and biscuits, and drinking water....all good. Soooooooooooo excited, and at the same time, nervous of the change. Will post more pics when I get them.


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Marzy I live in Dartmouth but wont be getting Holly for another few weeks. would be happy to meet up and get the dogs together. Very pretty where we are and could even risk a boat trip!! Holly will have a life jacket once she is big enough as we kayak but I'm not suggesting we do that......lol


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi
We have a life jacket for Boycie too as we kayak in cornwall and also have a boat! 
We getting him used to it this weekend ! I will look you up when um around.d that way for a meet ! Not long till you get your baby ! ! Where you getting her from ? 
Marzy


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

A lady called Lisa in Bournemouth. We have lovely chats on the phone and she is very accommodating. She is even willing to wean Holly the way I want to feed her rather than her usual weaning schedule, cant really ask more than that. All I need now is my baby girl


----------



## Ladybird (Apr 11, 2011)

*All change*

Well, there have been a few changes since my last post. I visited the pups again over a week ago, and realised that little brown Izzy is looking very very miniature poodle. I spoke with Yvonne the breeder, and she said that if I wanted to I could have the little runt girlie who is black with a white bib. After much consideration and spending time with them all I decided to make the change. The little black one (not quite decided on a name yet) is equally gorgeous and a little bundle of mischief!! Good job I made a decision, as on sunday evening (1st May) I came off my horse and broke my neck of femur.(first bone I've ever broken so decided to make ot a goodun!) I ended up having surgery that night and only came out of hospital on saturday. This of course, changes things a little. Luckily Yvonne is happy to keep hold of pup until I am mobile enough to have her home. (I am totally non weight bearing for 6 weeks) I have been told that I will be off work for at least 3 months, which is a bummer, but it will at least give me time to get pup settled and into a routine (every cloud, and all that!!) Hope you don't all think I'm shallow for changing my mind, but when you make such a huge decision it needs to be right. Will try and add a pic.
Jenny x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your accident. Sure your pup will help you recover. It's very hard to choose a pup when you see them so young, and the later you can make the choice the better, as you can pick the best fit for you. I didn't see Dylan until the day I picked him up and we had pick of the whole litter, so that was ideal. It was lucky that you were able to spend some time with them all and make your choice. Hope it's not too long before you can get your pup. x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope you're ok, you want the pup thats right for you so, you were right to change your mind. Great that the breeder can keep your baby a little longer. Good luck with your recovery and hope you can have your pup home sooner rather than later x


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

sorry to here about your accident i have horses as well and have had many tumbles ,i just drive my pony now in a trap ,ladybird may i ask you who was the stud dog that was white ? janice


----------



## Ladybird (Apr 11, 2011)

*Thanks for all your good wishes*

Hi there everyone and thanks so much for all your support and good wishes. I was very lucky to be able to change my mind and Yvonne sends me pics and updates every day which is wonderful. 
Janice, the Dad is called Alfie and is in Bath, Somerset. If you go onto Breeders On-Line and look at Stud Dogs wou'll find him. He's a lovely looking boy and has a wonderful temperament. He is quite small too...about 12-13 inches.
Hope that helps. Will you let me know if you use him, or if not, who you do use??
Jenny


----------



## Ladybird (Apr 11, 2011)

*Change again!*

Hi all. Thought I would update everyone. I don't know if I mentioned that my husband is not keen on having a dog! He doesn't think that we should have a dog as we live in a flat. I, on the other hand, dont agree and feel that the space in which you sleep is only a part of the bigger picture. So long as my little girl gets love, attention and plenty of walks, thats all that matters. I spend a lot of time on my own in the house, and always had dogs before I met John.
Anyway, the reason for this long winded post is that Yvonne decided that she was not happy about Johns thoughts on the matter, and because I had changed my mind (even though it was her suggestion!) she decided not to let me have a pup. I was devastated by the news (sent via email on friday 13th!) and cried my heart out. :cry2: After much thought I have realised that it is probably for the best that I dont have a pup at this time. I can't weight bear for another 4 weeks and then I should be in a better position. Of course I haven't given up on the idea of having a pup and am now looking to July.
Will keep you all updated.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh Jenny - I'm sorry things aren't working out for you at the moment  I hope you're on the mend and I'm sure another georgous puppy will come along just at the right time for you.
Janet


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Jenny, sorry to hear about your bad news, but we have had many discussions on this forum about fate and a lot of us agree that setbacks like this usually work out for the best. I'm sure that you will end up with the right dog for you at the right time. Now you can concentrate on your recovery and look forward to finding "your" pup when you are back on your feet again.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh sorry to hear your news, hope you get well soon and then re start your search feeling fitter and and ready for a new addition ... take care x


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Glad you are feeling a little better since your accident. So sorry to hear about the puppy. Even though I don't have Holly yet I would be devastated if I was told I could not longer have her. Things do often happen for a reason and I will pray that the right puppy comes along for you. My breeder has one jet black boy available still!!!

Regarding the flat I agree with you that a small dog can live as happily in a flat as they could in a house. 

Good luck
xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi, I am so sad for you, I can remember the anticipation and excitement waiting for the puppy to get old enough to collect - I would have cried buckets if I couldn't have had her. However I am sure it will all work out in the end. It would have been virtually impossible for you to manage a pup in a flat without being weight bearing! You do need to be quite active chasing after the little bundle of trouble! I hope you get well soon and find your pup when you are well enough. Stay in touch so that we can have a south west meet up! xx


----------



## Ladybird (Apr 11, 2011)

*Thankyou*

Hi everyone and thanks so much for all the get well wishes and positivity. Its wonderful and is making me smile . I agree with Helen that fate has a definate role to play in these things. I have to admit to worrying a little slightly about how I was going to manage with a new pup, but it didn't stop me feeling totally devastated when I got the news. 
One of the girls at work put me in touch with a lovely lady called Sam who owns the chocolate poodle Rupert. Anyone who breeds will know him as he is such a lovely dog. Sam gave me the names of a couple of people who were due litters by Rupert. I contacted a lovely lady called Natasha who has 3 cocker bitches. (Tuckleberry Cockapoos) They have just had a litters of chocolates + 1 black bitch. The good thing is that they dont allow viewings until the pups are 5 weeks, by which time they are proper little people and you can see what they will look like....much more sensible than viewing at 3 weeks when they all look like furry slugs! Bless  I am going to be the first to view on June 11th...Yey!!!! She will then be ready first week of July which suits me. Soooooooooooo excited. x x Have to think of a name now:whoo:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Congratulations! that is great!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi lady bird
im so pleased everything has turned out for the good
i have boycie from lula and rupert
sam ,ruperts owner is lovely she will answer any question you need to ask and hes been eye tested too
paul and natasha (tuckleberyy cockapoo) are so helpful and really look after their pups
the temperment on boycie is superb
he is a well adjusted laid back chilled out pup who loves to be praised and eager to learn but most of all loves cuddles,,,,,so if your after a dog like that
you re in the right place
there is another guy on here mark osborne
who has poppy from rupert and tia ie tuckleberry cockapoos
im sure if you need to know anything you could ask me or him
good luck
keep me up to date and it would be lovely to meet up as and when puppy is settled
are you going for black or brown??
girl or boy??

rolo /curly wurly/aero if brown

denzil if black
lol
im so pleased for you x
marzy


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lovely news! I'm so pleased for you


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sam is lovely and Rupert produces absolutely fabulous pups nearly travelled for one before we got Wilf. Sam is so approachable and gave me loads of advice prior to me having a cockapoo and three years on still asked her advice when I was looking for Mable.Have you checked out pictures of his pups poodlecrossbreeds. Like Helen said fate x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Marzy was just thinking you should follow up this thread of yours with a South West meet ... you never know some folk might be able to make it while they are on there holidays x


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

What an excellent idea. Would Plymouth would be a great place as close enough for Cornwall and Devon people to reach. Think I will start a thread (if its not already there). How exciting as will have Holly for the summer


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Karen
How are you?
This site is amazing
Will be meeting other cockapoos and Mums and dads
Which wouldn't have happened if hadn't been on this site 
We also have met 2 cockapoos which Boycie is brother to but also an uncle if that makes sense..
Jackson and poppy
Will be great to have a meet in Plymouth but I also want to have a puppy party when Boycie is 1 on 7th Aug
Has any one had one ?
If so what happens ?
Marzy x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh it does nt seem possible that he can be 1 so soon ... that sounds great .. look forward to pictures x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

I know 
But it feels like we've had him forever 
Can't imagine life without him 
Marzy x


----------



## Ladybird (Apr 11, 2011)

*Party!*

Hi Marzy.
A party sound great....and chaotic!! Can you imagine a mass of cockapoos together??!...fantastic :jumping:


----------



## summer (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi,We live in Devon and have Hatti a black cockapoo.She is 5 months old and come from kenton.


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

I also live in Devon and our puppy is from a hobby breeder in Woodbury salterton! Looked into the ones from Kenton but ours came first! But saying that the breeder hasn't text us back in a while so worried she might have bailed and we need to look for more! Would love to meet other Cornish/devonshire cockapoos!x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi, still here and looking forward to some of these puppies growing up so that we can finally have the SW meet!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

I can't wait for a south west meet
see you all soon 
mar xx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Marzy - I take Nacho every other weekend to Plymouth as my boyfriend lives there during the week - He's a teacher in Totnes. Be fantastic if Nacho could meet a fellow cockapoo. He loves a good walk at Central Park on a Sunday afternoon!!

And Lyn - I live in Helston, so not far from Perranporth. I used to go to the Watering Hole a lot when my friend was living in Perranporth.

We definitely need a South West Cockapoo meet!!

I didn't think there were any real down south cockapoo lovers on here! YAY!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hiya 
you'll have message me which weekends your down cos we would live to meet for a play 
talk soon 
mar xxx


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

also when will you be in watering hole as on hols from Fri!! 
oh I'm excited now xxx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah brilliant. 

Yes I will definitely let you know when I'm around in Plymouth. In terms of heading over to Perranporth in the next week looks unlikely. Manic at work at the mo and by the time I finish and drive over it will be dark 

I will message you my work email which I pick up all the time. If you drop me an email, we can definitely arrange a Plymouth meet! x  x


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

I live just north of Plymouth and my cockapoo is just six months old. Got her from Taunton. Have been very frustrated as eight weeks ago I tore my calf muscle very badly and couldn't walk her for about six weeks so my husband and son took over. Now I'm trying to get her back to walking nicely on the lead, which she was before but now.... oh dear!!!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi Ann 
your cockapoo looks lovely ... and clean 
very nice 
I know what u mean about husbands and training 
. I have one too ..... 
trained boycie .... all nice and well behaved .. husband pleased on people s comments on his,behaviour... he takes him out for walk .... don't make him sit at kerb to cross or wait at pelican crossing and he's all over the place on lead ...... grrrrrrrrr...... 
all hubby says is well its ur job ...... 
but I need u too re literate it ...... 
men eh ... 


I'm sure you ll get her back on track after your injury 

marzy x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Ann, I live in Chudleigh but born in Plymouth and lived there for 25yrs near now defunked airport! You have some good walking country round there. I have a friend in Tavistock who I visit regularly so when the longer days come maybe we could meet on roborough down or yelverton area for a walk? 
Sue and Hattie.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

I was born in Plymouth as well - a long time ago!!! Have lived in a little village called Bere Ferrers for the last 33 years, so longer than I lived in Plymouth now. Would be nice to meet for a walk. Hopefully I will have calmed Polly down a bit by then! She's just been making 'friends' with out neighbour's young cat. Well, trying to play with it, but she's a bit big and boisterous! Our own two Burmese are not at all impressed at us getting a dog. We haven't had one for nine years as we were all working, so the cats haven't had one around. Rude awakening! How do you persuade dogs not to chase cats?????


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi
i live plympton
so if any one wants to meet up im definitely up for it .
just say when and where 
marzy xx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

anndante said:


> I was born in Plymouth as well - a long time ago!!! Have lived in a little village called Bere Ferrers for the last 33 years, so longer than I lived in Plymouth now. Would be nice to meet for a walk. Hopefully I will have calmed Polly down a bit by then! She's just been making 'friends' with out neighbour's young cat. Well, trying to play with it, but she's a bit big and boisterous! Our own two Burmese are not at all impressed at us getting a dog. We haven't had one for nine years as we were all working, so the cats haven't had one around. Rude awakening! How do you persuade dogs not to chase cats?????



Used to keep my Horse at Tamerton Foliet(not proper spelling need to check map!) and would ride down to the quay overlooking Bere Ferrers! Small world would love to meet up in the summer. Miss the good walking around there, unfortunatly both parents died in 2009 so don't get down there so much now.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

marzy said:


> hi
> i live plympton
> so if any one wants to meet up im definitely up for it .
> just say when and where
> marzy xx


Up for that when days get longer, who knows may soon have our own Devon branch!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Tamerton Foliot.... my parents and I used to go for walks there when I was young. That was when it was more countryfied! All my country walks seemed to turn into main roads, which is one reason I left Plymouth! Used to walk from Higher Compton to Eggbuckland with the dog I had in the 60s... now there's the main road through Plymouth going through the valley!
Hope the weather in the summer is better this year for nice walks!


----------

